# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Das thailändische Königshaus

## schiene

*Hier könnt ihr alle News,Infos zum thailändischen Königshaus posten.*

Der Stammbaum des thailändischen Königshaus

----------


## schiene

*König Chulalongkorn der Große, Rama V.*
Er regierte Siam/Thailand vom 11. November 1868 bis zum 23. Oktober 1910.


Er zeugte 77 Kinder.Davon waren 33 Söhne und 44 Töchter.Die 33 Söhne wiederum
zeugten nur 15 mänliche Nachkommen.

Seine wichtigsten Errungenschaften waren:
-Die allmähliche Gleichberechtigung der Sklaven, im Jahr 1905 wurde die Sklaverei endgültig abgeschafft.

-Die Abschaffung des Niederwerfens vor dem König, stattdessen durften die Anwesenden stehen bleiben oder sich auf Stühle setzen.

-Die Garantie für Regierungsoffiziere, dem König schriftlich ihre Meinung mitteilen zu dürfen.

-Die Verbesserung der Beziehungen zum Ausland

-Die Erweiterung des Wat Phra Kaeo

Weiterhin reformierte er folgende Sachverhalte:

- Erlaubnis für Regierungsangestellte, ihr Haar so zu tragen, wie sie es wollen, der bisher vorgeschriebene "Mahadthai-Stil", der aus einem  Bürstenhaarschnitt mit Mittelscheitel bestand, wurde abgeschafft. Frauen durften ihr Haar kurz oder lang tragen.

- Regierungsbeamte mußten weiße Uniformen tragen, ein "Pa Chongkraben" wurde als Gürtel getragen.

- Abschaffung der alten Sitte, sich den Schädel zu rasieren, wenn ein König starb.

- Regierungsbeamte, die Betel kauten, mussten sich ihre Zähne reinigen.

- Einführung des Gregorianischen Kalenders und der westlichen Monatsnamen anstelle des Mondkalenders.

- Einführung von Messer und Löffel beim Essen anstatt der Finger zur Erhöhung der hygienischen Standards.

- Einführung öffentlicher Audienzen, mit der Möglichkeit selbst zum König zu sprechen.

----------


## wein4tler

Und warum werfen sich dann die heutigen Minister vor dem König auf den Boden?

----------


## schiene

> Und warum werfen sich dann die heutigen Minister vor dem König auf den Boden?


Soviel ich weiss aber nur zur Begrüssung,ansonsten nicht mehr.

----------


## schiene

Hier ist der Stammbaum der Chakri-Dynastie welche mit Phra Phuttayodfa Chulalok (Rama I.) der Große begann.


"Die Chakri-Dynastie ist seit 1782 das Herrscherhaus Thailands und regierte zunächst in einer absoluten Monarchie, seit 1932 in einer konstitutionellen Monarchie. Die Chakri-Dynastie wurde begründet durch den General Phraya Chakri, der als Phra Phuttayodfa Chulalok (Rama I.) den Thron bestieg, nachdem König Taksin dem Wahnsinn verfallen war.

Der Chakri, der sowohl den Namen als auch das Symbol des Hauses Chakri darstellt, besteht aus einem Diskus (Chakra) und dem Dreizack (Trishula, Sanskrit त्रिशूल), der mythologischen Waffe des Hindugottes Narayana, einem Avatar von Vishnu, der durch die siamesischen Könige personifiziert wird."
Das Chakri Wappen

Quelle:
Chakri-Dynastie

----------


## schiene

*König Rama I.*


Chulalok hatte insgesamt 42 Kinder, 25 Töchter und 17 Söhne. Königin Amarindra gebar ihm neun Kinder, die anderen 33 stammen von den 28 Nebenfrauen des Königs.

Sein Name war Phra Puttha Yotfa Chulalok.Am 6. April 1782, der noch heute gesetzlicher Feiertag ist, übernahm Chakri als Phra Buddha Yodfa Chulalok (später kurz Rama I. genannt) den Thron Siams und begründete damit die Dynastie der Chakri, deren heutiger Vertreter als Bhumibol Adulyadej (Rama IX.) regiert.

"Thong Duang wurde 1737 in der Regierungszeit von König Boromakot in eine alteingesessene Familie von Ayutthaya geboren. Sein Vater hatte den Titel „Phra Aksorn Sundorn Smiantra“, er war ein mittlerer Beamter im Mahatthai, dem Ministerium der Nordprovinzen. Seine Mutter war die Tochter einer sehr reichen chinesischen Familie (Originalton König Mongkut zu John Bowring: „a beautiful daughter of a Chinese richest family“).

Im Alter von 21 begab er sich traditionsgemäß für drei Monate in ein buddhistisches Kloster. Kurze Zeit später heiratete er die Tochter einer wohlhabenden Familie in Ratchaburi. Zunächst erhielt er eine Anstellung beim Gouverneur von Ratchaburi, im Alter von 25 wurde er aufgrund seiner Tüchtigkeit mit dem Titel Luang Yokrabat ausgezeichnet. 1761 wurde er unter König Ekatat selbst zum Gouverneur der Provinz Ratchaburi ernannt. Nach dem Fall Ayutthayas schloss er sich mit seinem sechs Jahre jüngeren Bruder Surasi (Bunma) dem General Taksin an, der den Widerstand gegen die Birmanen organisierte. Als Dank für seine militärischen Erfolge erhielt er 1775 den Adelstitel eines Chao Phraya Chakri.

Im Jahre 1778 gelang es Chao Phraya Chakri, Vientiane nach einer kurzen Belagerung einzunehmen. Seine Kriegsbeute aus Vientiane, den Smaragd-Buddha, brachte er in einem Triumphzug in die neue Hauptstadt Thonburi. Dieser wurde zunächst im Haupt-Tempel Wat Arun untergebracht, der direkt neben dem Palast von König Taksin lag.

1781 musste Chao Phraya Chakri einen Aufstand in Kambodscha niederschlagen. Zur gleichen Zeit verwirrte sich der Geisteszustand von König Taksin zunehmend, unter anderem ließ er seine Frauen und Kinder hinrichten und sich als Gott verehren. Er wurde in einer Palastrevolte abgesetzt und trotz seiner großen Verdienste um das Land getötet, wie es einer königlichen Person zukommt: eingebunden in einen Samtsack wurde er mit einem Sandelholz-Stock zu Tode geprügelt. Man bot General Chakri den nunmehr verwaisten Thron an."
Quelle:
Rama I.

----------


## schiene

Hier ein Bild aller 9 Könige der Chakri-Dynastie

----------


## schiene

Hier der königliche Stammbaum von Rama V bis zum Jahr 2013

----------


## Robert

> Hier der königliche Stammbaum von Rama V bis zum Jahr 2013


Hat es einen Grund, warum die jeweiligen Ehefrauen nicht aufgeführt sind?

----------


## schiene

Robert,das kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich die Infos/Bilder nur einstelle.....

----------


## schiene

Nicht königlich aber sehr einflußreich war...

*Chaophraya Si Suriyawong (Bannag)*
"Somdet Chaophraya Borommaha Si Suriyawong (thailändisch สมเด็จเจ้าพระยาบรมมหาศรีสุริยวงศ์), eigentlich Chuang Bunnag (ช่วง บุนนาค; * 1808; † 1883) war ein hochrangiger siamesischer Aristokrat und Minister. Er war von 1855 bis 1869 Kalahom (Minister der Südprovinzen und des Militärs) und von 1868 bis 1873 Regent für den minderjährigen König Rama V. (Chulalongkorn). Er galt seinerzeit als einflussreichste Persönlichkeit am siamesischen Hof.

Chuang stammte aus der einflussreichen aristokratischen Familie Bunnag. Sein Großvater, der mit persönlichem Namen Bunnag hieß, war ein entfernter Abkömmling des persischen Händlers Scheich Ahmad Qomi, der sich um 1600 in Ayutthaya niedergelassen und schnell großen Einfluss am Hof gewonnen hatte. Bunnag war ein Kindheitsfreund und Vertrauter von Rama I., dem Begründer der Chakri-Dynastie und diente unter diesem als Kalahom. Chuangs Vater Dit war der älteste Sohn Bunnags. Er wurde leitender Beamter, später Minister des Phrakhlang (Ministerium für Finanzen und Überseehandel) und war ein enger Vertrauter des Prinzen Chetsadabodin, dem späteren König Rama III. Dieser machte ihn 1830 zusätzlich zum Kalahom, was ihm eine Machtfülle gab, wie sie kaum ein anderer Minister in der siamesischen Geschichte hatte.

Chuang wiederum war der älteste Sohn Dits. Seine Mutter C(h)an war die Tochter des Chaophraya Phonlathep (Thong-in), der aus der ebenfalls einflussreichen „Brahmanenfamilie“ Ayutthayas stammte. Wie schon sein Vater und insbesondere wie der ungefähr gleichaltrige Prinz Mongkut, der, um Erbfolgestreitigkeiten zu vermeiden, zugunsten seines eigentlich niederrangigen Halbbruders Rama III. auf den Thron verzichtete und Mönch wurde, war er westlichem Wissen und Technologie aufgeschlossen. Er lernte Englisch, studierte Nautik und Schiffsbau und entwickelte für das von seinem Vater geleitete Handelsministerium einen neuen, rahgetakelten, Schiffstypus, der ab dem Ende der Regierungszeit Ramas III. anstelle der ursprünglichen siamesischen Segler im Überseehandel zum Einsatz kam.

Als Rama III. schwer krank wurde, bat er die Mitglieder der Familie Bunnag um Rat bezüglich der Thronfolge. Insbesondere diskutierte er mit Chuang, der damals bereits den Titel Phraya Si Suriyawong trug, die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Diesem teilte er mit, dass er Mongkut als einzigem Prinzen die zum Regieren nötige Weisheit zutraute, auch wenn ihm bewusst war, dass konservative Kreise ihn wegen seiner unorthodoxen, teilweise vom Ausland beeinflussten Ideen ablehnten. Im von Rama III. einberufenen Großen Rat der Prinzen und Minister bezogen die Bunnag, allen voran Si Suriyawongs mächtiger Vater, ganz entschieden Stellung für Mongkut und seinen Bruder Prinz Chudamani (später Pinklao) und sorgten dafür, dass die beiden nach dem Tod Ramas III. erster bzw. zweiter König (Uparat) wurden. Wie die Bunnag wurden die beiden von westlichen Beobachtern der reformorientierten, „fortschrittlichen Partei“ Siams zugerechnet"
Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaophraya_Si_Suriyawong

----------


## schiene

*Das "Haus Ranong"*
Leider habe ich keine Infos gefunden in wieweit sie noch "im Geschäft"sind..

----------


## Robert

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranong_(Provinz)

Ab Geschichte

----------


## wein4tler

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kittiratt_Na-Ranong

Auch einer aus der Familie der Na-Ranong.

Hier noch einer: Botschafter Kittiphong Na-Ranong 
http://asiapacific.anu.edu.au/newman...eign-minister/

----------


## schiene

*König Phra Phutthaloetla - Rama II.*

aus dem Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rama_II.

"Rama II. wurde unter dem Namen Chin in der Zeit der Belagerung Ayutthayas geboren, als sein Vater, der spätere Begründer der Chakri-Dynastie, als Offizier in Ratchaburi stationiert war.  Nachdem sein Vater 1782 König wurde, bekam Chin den Namen Prinz Itsarasunthon. Nach dem Tod des Vaters im Jahr 1809 folgte er ihm auf dem Thron. Am 7. September 1809 ernannte er seinen Bruder Maha Senanurak zum Uparat („Vizekönig“). Seine Aufgaben sah Rama II. in der Festigung der Verwaltungsstrukturen des Landes und in der Förderung von Kultur (insbesondere Architektur, Literatur und Musik) sowie der Erneuerung der Religion. Auch die Wirtschaft förderte er, zum Beispiel indem er jeden Landbesitzer unter Androhung der Enteignung verpflichtete, sein Land zu kultivieren. Hierzu ließ er eine Landesvermessung durchführen, die ganz Siam erfasste.

Als gläubiger Buddhist erneuerte er die Festtage des Visaka Bucha, dem Geburts-, Erleuchtungs- und Sterbetag des Buddha. Rama II. war wie sein Vater Phra Phutthayotfa Chulalok (später: Rama I.) ein großer Freund der Literatur und übersetzte unter anderem die buddhistische Tripitaka aus dem Pali ins Thailändische. Er ließ den Wat Arun in Thonburi restaurieren und vergrößern, entwarf selbst das anmutige und lebensnahe Buddha-Abbild in der Ordinationshalle (Ubosot).

In Rama II. wirkte das Gefühl des großen Kulturverlustes nach der Zerstörung Ayutthayas fort. In der Zeit der Konsolidierung wollte man so viel wie möglich wieder aufbauen und dem Land Kunstwerke und Tradition zurückgeben.

Dieser starb jedoch nach kurzer Krankheit 1817, ohne dass der König einen neuen Uparat einsetzte. Rama II. war wie alle Könige der Chakri-Dynastie sehr kinderreich: er hatte insgesamt 73 Kinder, 38 Jungen und 35 Mädchen, 51 von ihnen wurden vor seiner Thronbesteigung geboren. Keine seiner Töchter heiratete. Jedoch sein 61. Sohn, Prinz Pramoj war der Vorfahre von Seni Pramoj und von Kukrit Pramoj, die beide später Premierminister von Thailand wurden. Die gegenwärtige Königin Sirikit ist ein Nachkomme des 49. Sohns von Rama II., Prinz Nuam, der die Snidwongse-Familie begründete. 

Nur wenige Tage nach der Ordination seines Sohnes Prinz Mongkut, dem späteren König Rama IV., zum Mönch im Wat Bowonniwet wurde Rama II. sehr krank. Er ließ sich zunächst mit traditioneller thailändischer Medizin behandeln, was aber zu keiner Besserung führte. Die zu spät hinzugezogenen Hofärzte konnten am 21. Juli 1824 nur noch seinen Tod feststellen. Sein ältester Sohn, Prinz Chetsadabodin, wurde wenig später als sein Nachfolger zum König Nang Klao (später Rama III.) gekrönt."

----------


## schorschilia

Eine Dokumentation über König Bhumibol des Westschweizer Fernsehens

----------


## schorschilia

Aus der Waadtländer Medien - Welt




> Im Alter von fünf Jahren – 1933 – war Bhumibol mit seiner Mutter und den zwei Geschwistern nach Lausanne gezogen; sein Vater war bereits 1929 nach einem Nierenversagen verstorben. Der kleine Prinz besuchte mit seinem grösseren Bruder Ananda, dem damaligen Thronfolger und späteren König, die private Ecole Nouvelle de la Suisse Romande im Lausanner Stadtteil Chailly, während seine Schwester Galyani auf eine Mädchenschule ging................


https://blog.nationalmuseum.ch/2021/...qqyOG33sAjRzTQ

----------

